# FAN NOT WORKING COULD BE CAUSE FOR OVERHEATING???



## irish240sx (Jul 6, 2008)

I HAVE A 1989 NISSAN 240SX AND MY CAR IS OVERHEATING.....THIS CAR IS MY BABY....... I HAVE MADE SURE THERE IS COOLANT AND CHANGED THE THERMOSTAT.....THE FAN THAT IS ON THE OPPOSITE SIDE OF THE RADIATOR NOT FACING THE ENGINE IS NOT WORKING.....THIS IS THE FAN WHEN THE HOOD IS SHUT YOU CAN SEE THROUGH THE GRILL ON THE CAR.....COULD THIS BE MY OVERHEATING PROBLEM???? IF SO, HOW CAN I FIX IT???? WHAT IS THIS FAN CALLED???? IF NOT, WHAT COULD BE THE PROBLEM?????
THANK YOU FOR ANYONE WHO CAN HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

that fan is for your a/c system it shouldnt be affecting your cooling system. when you put the thermostat, did you put the bleed hole facing upward?.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you installed an aftermarket thermostat like a Stant, then there's a good chance that you'll have overheating problems. Install a new OEM unit.

You may also have air in the cooling system. Do an air purge.


----------



## irish240sx (Jul 6, 2008)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR ANSWERS BUT THEY HAVEN'T QUITE HELPED ME..... THERMOSTAT IS PUT IN CORRECTLY AND IS A GOOD THERMOSTAT.....THIS FAN IS NOT TURNING ON AT ALL.......THIS FAN IS A PART OF THE COOLANT SYSTEM AND YES IT DOES HOOK UP TO A/C....BUT THIS FAN SHOULD BE KICKING ON WHEN MY CAR BEGINS TO OVERHEAT AND IT IS NOT.....I APPRECIATE YOUR HELP VERY MUCH......DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEA OF WHY THIS FAN IS NOT WORKING????? IF SO, HOW SHOULD I GO ABOUT FIXING IT?????
THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR ANYONE WHO CAN HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

that fan is not intended for what you think. its an auxiliary fan that comes on when the a/c is on. i think you dont understand how fans work in the first place. theyre not needed for driving under 20-30 mph. that goes for your primary fan as well. theyre only for when the car lacks sufficient air flow to jam air thru the radiator. you have an 89. barring a bad water pump, you need to look into the radiator being plugged and/or fan clutch being bad.


----------

